# Siebel Fh104 "Hallore"



## Snautzer01 (Jan 3, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 3, 2016)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 4, 2016)

Nice shots!


----------



## at6 (Jan 5, 2016)

Actually rather attractive plane.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Jan 6, 2016)

Not bad at all..


----------



## fubar57 (Jan 6, 2016)

Nice looking aircraft, never seen a cross placed on the nose like that before.



Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jan 7, 2016)

fubar57 said:


> Nice looking aircraft, never seen a cross placed on the nose like that before.
> 
> Geo


I've seen it occur a few times, early in the war.

the most recent photo I can think of, was a photo of a captured G.1 that Snautzer posted a while back.


----------



## Airframes (Jan 7, 2016)

Looks like it might be the one used by Kesselring in 1940.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2016)

Visite from Bulgarian president in 1938

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 6, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 6, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Apr 3, 2017)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 3, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Apr 4, 2017)




----------



## Gnomey (Apr 21, 2017)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 11, 2017)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 11, 2017)

Cool.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 11, 2017)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2019)

Luftwaffen Junkers Flugzeug Wartung Hangar Frankreich 1940 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 6, 2019)

663 - AK // Schnellreiseflugzeug Fh104 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Nov 8, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 19, 2019)

Org WWII Photo: German Pilots Posing With FW Aircraft On Airfield | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 22, 2020)

3 x Foto, Wk2, Soldaten der Luftwaffe und ihre Maschine (N)20976 | eBay


----------



## Wurger (Feb 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 8, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> View attachment 308612
> View attachment 308613



2 Fotos Luftwaffe 2 WK (Flugzeug) | eBay

Smiling Albert's ride had a mishap. (Albert Kesselring - Wikipedia)

Sign says: the airplane of general shall not be entered nor handled.


----------



## Crimea_River (Nov 8, 2020)

Interesting cross placement.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 8, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Foto - 1 : Deutsches Militär-Flugzeug mit vielen Staffelabzeichen im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

Foto - 2 : Deutsches Militär-Flugzeug mit vielen Staffelabzeichen im 2.WK | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Dec 26, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2021)

Foto Siebel Fh 104 Flugzeug von GFM Kesselring nach Notlandung auf Korfu 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Siebel Fh 104 Flugzeug von GFM Kesselring nach Notlandung auf Korfu 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Kesselring

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Nov 1, 2021)

Foto Siebel Fh 104 Flugzeug von GFM Kesselring nach Notlandung auf Korfu 1942 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Siebel Fh 104 Flugzeug von GFM Kesselring nach Notlandung auf Korfu 1942 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de





Kesselring

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 1, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Nov 4, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 2, 2021)

Ansichtskarte Flugzeug 2.Weltkrieg Fh104 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Ansichtskarte Flugzeug 2.Weltkrieg Fh104 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 18, 2022)

1941

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (May 16, 2022)

Foto Siebel Fh 104 „Hallore“ Flugzeug der Luftwaffe auf einem Feldflugplatz ... | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto Siebel Fh 104 „Hallore“ Flugzeug der Luftwaffe auf einem Feldflugplatz ... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 16, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2022)

12 Fotos Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe Fw 200 Heinkel Messerschmitt Horten Bücker ... | eBay


Entdecken Sie 12 Fotos Flugzeuge der Luftwaffe Fw 200 Heinkel Messerschmitt Horten Bücker ... in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 19, 2022)

Kesselring Kleist














Foto : seltenes Deutsches Militär-Flugzeug Typ Siebel Fh 104 HALLORE im 2.WK | eBay


Entdecken Sie Foto : seltenes Deutsches Militär-Flugzeug Typ Siebel Fh 104 HALLORE im 2.WK in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 19, 2022)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Aug 19, 2022)

Thanks for doing this


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 20, 2022)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Oct 14, 2022)

This one was in service with JG2 






Ancient eBay action

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 14, 2022)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Yesterday at 7:34 AM)

SG+G? St.G.76














Flugzeug Siebel Fh 104A-1 Kennung SG+G? St.G.76 #7 | eBay


Entdecken Sie Flugzeug Siebel Fh 104A-1 Kennung SG+G? St.G.76 #7 in der großen Auswahl bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Yesterday at 10:11 AM)




----------

